# 98 Sentra Emissions Problem



## TRSTtno1 (May 6, 2006)

Hello people, I own a 98 nissan sentra gxe, which wasn't driven or started for 8 or more months. I finally started the car and it works fine but when I took it to emissions it keeps rejecting, I was told at the testing facility that this happens if the car just sits becuase the ECU needs to get reset or something. They advised me to drive it around and then re-test it, well i drove it liike 150 miles and tried to re-test it and it rejected again. Does anyone have a solution????? I relaly cant drive it around that much because my plates are suspended because of not doing emissions before. ANY ADVICE is WELCOMED!!! THank you


----------



## TRSTtno1 (May 6, 2006)

anyone!!!!


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

What are they rejecting you for? What are they saying is to high?


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

Is your check engine light on? I know your car will be rejected for that.


----------



## TRSTtno1 (May 6, 2006)

no the check engine light is not on. the car is NOT FAILING the emissions it keeps getting REJECTED. they gave me a print out at the emissions facility thats lists that only my heater sensor is ready besides that all other systems like the cat and oxygen sensors are not ready.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

The hell?

What state are you in? All I know is CA and it changes all the damn time, but I've never heard of them actually hooking any sort of scan tool up before a test.

Can you be a little more specific on what the printout says or what they told you.

Your being extremely vague but it seems like they are telling you that your PCM is not running its monitors on your emissions devices. Keep driving it, drive it fast, slow and in every other way you can think of. Driving it on the highway for awhile would be best. Those monitors should then run and your sensors and all that jazz would then appear as ready or complete on their little scan tool and you should be fine.

Thats if what Im assuming they are telling you is correct.


----------



## TRSTtno1 (May 6, 2006)

I am from IL. I am sorry for being to vague. I will write down what is written on the piece of paper they handed me, it goes as follows:

Evaporative Test Result (Gas Cap Test): Pass

OBD Result (On-Board Diagnostic System Check): *Rejected-Not Ready*.

We are unable to complete testing your vehicle today because the check of OBD readiness monitors indicates that the vehicle has not completed all required emissions component evaluations. The results of the OBD systems readiness check are listed below. Systems/components preventing the completion of the OBD test are listed as *NOT READY*. This can happen if you have recently had repairs performed on your vehicle, replaced the battery or if the battery has run down or been disconnected. 

Your vehicle did not fail the OBD test and this reject does not mean that there is anything wrong with your vehicle.

In order to prepare most vehicles for the OBD test, the vehicle should be driven for several days under a variety of normal operating conditions. This includes a mix of highway and stop and goes, city type driving.

Your vehicle's manual may provide more specific instructions on preparing the vehicle for the OBD test. Additional information on preparing the vehicle for testing can be provided by consulting your dealer service department or independent repair facility.


CODES-----DESCRITOIONS--------------------------------STATUS

CAT--------Catalyst Effieciency Status:--------------------*NOT READY* 
CATHEAT--Catalyst Heating System Status:--------------Not Supported
EVAP-------Evaporative Systems Status:------------------*NOT READY* 
AIR---------Secondary Air System Status:----------------Not Supported 
AC----------Air Conditioning Refrigerant Status:----------Not Supported
O2S--------Oxygen Sensor System Status:---------------*NOT READY*
OS2HEAT--Heated Oxygen Sensor System Status:-------Ready
EGR--------Exhaust Gas Recirculation System Status:---*NOT READY*


I hope that clarifies things, I know it says battery might have something to do with it but I checked that out and it works fine.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you need to complete at least 2 drive cycles. depending on how far and how you drive the car, a single drive cycle may not be obtained. keeping the revs high and going over 60 usually cancels a drive cycle. try to go at a steady 55 in overdrive to keep the revs low. do that for about a few minutes and that should prompt the ECU that it can measure and check your emissions equipment. over here, we usually take customers' cars out for about 20 miles and that gets the car ready for inspection.


----------



## TRSTtno1 (May 6, 2006)

thanks i will try doing that, azkicker07


----------



## TRSTtno1 (May 6, 2006)

AWESOME!!!! Did the 2 drive cycles and Completed MY emissions and PASSED it!!!! THANK YOU


----------

